# Hello, I am a Fatee not a Feedee.



## JustMe (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it is needed, and what really kept me from posting for a long time, and gave me trouble when I first lurked at dimensions was the term feeder/feedee, and then how people approach it. The 'feed' word alone just implies that it's base around feeding, let alone what people write about it. Then people want to break it down into differences and argue. Maybe the problem is the term and the implications. We need a term for each part that different people take pleasure, or simply enjoy. That way I want to say:

Foodee - Generaly focused on the enjoyment food.
Feedee - Generaly focused on the feeding of food.
Gainer - Generaly focused on the gaining of weight.
Fatee* - Generaly focused on the fat or being fatter.

I been thinking it's needed for a long time. I do not overly enjoy eating. I do not want to pig out, use weight shakes, go to fast food, do anything unhealthy. Those people who mention it can get rather disgusting, for me, to read. I do not get aroused by eating, being stuffed, or having someone stuff me. I would not want someone to do so. I wouldn't mind an 'encourager'. However, I rather a 'helper' or 'admirer' if I wanted to be fat or fatter, or maybe just someone there. To me that would be a FA that likes to cook or something. I'm still working on what I want in someone else, because my acceptance is wide open making it hard for me to choose a pefrence. I like all people as long as they are good people.

I'm not into any sort of sumbission or control, infact it's appauling. I do not want to be lazy, restrict myself, become helpless, or anything spoken of or implied with how to become, or becommign fat. I simply don't like a lot of what people call, think of, or how they describe 'feederism'. Why can't I just want to be fat without all that? Why does it have to imply sex or sexuality too? Seesh. No thanks, just want to be fat.

I keep having to think, "ok ... ok ... maybe I'm on the very light side of feederism" or maybe that I'm only FA and like to FA myself (haha). But, no that's not it. I am like the opposite of someone want to be thin just to be thin to enjoy their body. I want to be fat just to be fat to enjoy my body. If I found someone else that did so as well, so much the merrier. Hopefully it's about romance-love, not sex-love or sexfetish, *sigh*. Just like there are people out there that want to be thin not because of health reasons, but are concerned with being healthy as they lose weight. So too do I want to be fat and am concerned with being healthy as I do so.

Do not tell me that I want to "throw caution to the wind". That phrase just grated me really bad. I have every caution in mind! I may even go out on a limb by simply stating that _fat in and of itself is not bad, evil, or unhealty_. If it was, the body wouldn't produce it. It would be more of a cancer than a natural system in your body. Majority of what I read and study about fat over the years always points mainly to other systems, especially the circulatory system, not to fat just being stored in the body. The major risks factors all have to do with what I call fat _in transit_. Show me how fat just sitting, already stored in the body, is harmful. A test, research, whatever... and unbiased, not promoted, funded, or even breathed upon by corperate or special interest/agendas. It doesn't make the heart work barely harder to support it, especially compared to muscle. That's easily demonstrated by the engery to maitain the same body weight. Sure it can have strain on bone, joints, and muscle. You can only make those stronger, the body can healthily apadt to those strains if done correctly. I could go on, but I won't, thank you.

So really what the heck? Why can't I just say to serval people here. I want to be fat, and like fat.

Since that is what I like and I'm straight. That's why I can easily admire women for it and always have. :happy: 

*I am a Fatee!*


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe - thank you for an interesting post!

Being a "relative newbie" to all these terms, I think it's interesting to hear what nuaces you - or anyone else, of course - see in them. I'm quite sure there are nuances that I'm not yet aware of - - -

My question is: What do you consider to be the difference between an FA and a fatee? I can see the difference between a feedee and a fatee quite clearly, but an FA and a fatee...? This is interesting! Keep posting!

/ CuslonGodibb



JustMe said:


> I think it is needed, and what really kept me from posting for a long time, and gave me trouble when I first lurked at dimensions was the term feeder/feedee, and then how people approach it. The 'feed' word alone just implies that it's base around feeding, let alone what people write about it. Then people want to break it down into differences and argue. Maybe the problem is the term and the implications. We need a term for each part that different people take pleasure, or simply enjoy. That way I want to say:
> 
> Foodee - Generaly focused on the enjoyment food.
> Feedee - Generaly focused on the feeding of food.
> ...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2007)

so basically, you just want to be fat without any of the fun stuff?

just for the record, not all of us use weight gain shakes or go out of our way to be incredibly unhealthy. but honestly, it's not like i'm having my bf stuff me with carrots... that's just not fun.

i really don't get the difference between being a FA and being a "fatee". from my own experience, i understand that FAs enjoy seeing people of size enjoying themselves, being confident. and i think, according to your post, "fatee" also falls under that category?


----------



## JustMe (Aug 25, 2007)

troubadours said:


> so basically, you just want to be fat without any of the fun stuff?


To me, the feeding part is not fun at all. The fun is enjoying the fat.



troubadours said:


> just for the record, not all of us use weight gain shakes or go out of our way to be incredibly unhealthy. but honestly, it's not like i'm having my bf stuff me with carrots... that's just not fun.


True. I didn't mean anything offensive. It's just bothersome to me when I hear people want to or reccomend fast food or junk to gain weight. It's how some people push for those shakes. Not all weight gain products bad or how some use them, sorry.



troubadours said:


> i really don't get the difference between being a FA and being a "fatee". from my own experience, i understand that FAs enjoy seeing people of size enjoying themselves, being confident. and i think, according to your post, "fatee" also falls under that category?


It might. But how many FA's want to be fat or fatter themselves? From what I view, not many. The few who do I see as FA/Fatees just like there are FA/Feedes. It happens to be what part of the enjoyment you focus on.

I've seen a lot of your posts and you're into the feederism. That's great, we just have different opinions on which part we enjoy.

If I woke up tomorrow and was 200lbs fatter I would enjoy it.
If a person was into the gaining or feeding thing, they would miss the process.
Does that help?


----------



## JustMe (Aug 25, 2007)

CuslonGodibb said:


> JustMe - thank you for an interesting post!
> 
> Being a "relative newbie" to all these terms, I think it's interesting to hear what nuaces you - or anyone else, of course - see in them. I'm quite sure there are nuances that I'm not yet aware of - - -
> 
> ...



If I was simply said I was a FA. It does not express wanting to be fat, as I am only slighty over in my opinion at 5'8" 180lbs. Nor does it convey if I was fat at say 220-250lbs, that I might enjoy being fatter. Saying FA means to me I would passively enjoy someone else or perhaps staying the same weight. So a 'fatee' to me is closer to FA, but disctinly different. So I wanted to make the term and the stance on weight issues. If other's like it and agree or use the term, that's great. If not, I'll just go back to the middle waters of not quite fitting in to either side of the FA - Feeder pool.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, JustMe! Your quote below was clarifying to me. And I always - well, in most cases, at least - welcome new words.  

/ CuslonGodibb



JustMe said:


> [---] Saying FA means to me I would passively enjoy someone else or perhaps staying the same weight. So a 'fatee' to me is closer to FA, but disctinly different. [---]


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe said:


> If I woke up tomorrow and was 200lbs fatter I would enjoy it.
> If a person was into the gaining or feeding thing, they would miss the process.
> Does that help?



i get what you're saying, and maybe this is just me, but i'd be pretty psyched that i have new fat to play with and show off  we do have the same goal... i want to eat a ton to gain a lot of weight, and you just want to gain the weight. i'd still enjoy it just as much.


----------



## Korota (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm. So, the difference is that you like _being_ fat, rather than getting fat(Feedee/Gainer) or liking other people that are fat(FA/FFA). Would the BBW/BHM terms work for people like that? After all, someone who _doesn't_ enjoy being fat probably wouldn't use the terms Big *Beautiful* Woman or Big *Handsome* Man.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe said:


> I think it is needed, and what really kept me from posting for a long time, and gave me trouble when I first lurked at dimensions was the term feeder/feedee, and then how people approach it. The 'feed' word alone just implies that it's base around feeding, let alone what people write about it. Then people want to break it down into differences and argue. Maybe the problem is the term and the implications. We need a term for each part that different people take pleasure, or simply enjoy. That way I want to say:
> 
> Foodee - Generaly focused on the enjoyment food.
> Feedee - Generaly focused on the feeding of food.
> ...



I'm sorry, this entire post is butt-tarded. Ask anyone here, nothing infuriates me more than a quirky new term some clever noob thinks up to further divide subdivision into subdivision. "I don't want people to consider me a feedee..." Well, guess what, you *are*. Don't like the word? Yeah, it sucks. But it's the word for it. Gainer/feedee...it's the same concept. Getting fatter. Some people take more enjoyment in the eating, some in the result. There is absolutely no reason to further differentiate this already minute subculture into even smaller ones when everyone shares the same basic turn-on with affinities for different aspects of it. You're not submissive OK, some are, some aren't. But don't like the feeding/food aspect? Then you don't get fatter. Unless you're from some planet I'm blissfully unaware of where people absorb nutrients through a special bodysuit, tasty delicious food is how people gain weight. "Fatee"...FUCK THAT. There's no implication other than the facts. Feeding yourself extra, will produce more fat. It doesn't mean you have to participate in shakes, force-feeding, even a partner "feeding" you by cooking you dinner. You want to be healthy, fine, gorge on some soy shit. But a feedee is a feedee. As my kid sister would say, deal with it.

Sure plenty of gay men love sex but are put off by the leather slave stereotype that embodies a little portion of their subculture, but no one's forcing them to do it or even look at it. You're "disgusted" by the "gainer 5000 shake" posts, don't read them. I'm disgusted by the "I have this fetish but I'm in fucking denial and being a picky douche" posts.

Also, your playing doctor rationalization is faulty. An excess of fat *does* lead to risk, just like an excess of muscle, alcohol, or anything else in the body. Excessive anything is testing the gods. Just because you like it makes it no healthier. You think the people who like the stuff you don't are happy that they're more inclined towards less healthy risks? Get real, no one wants to be unhealthy. But many people don't want to be so healthy that they're cutting themselves off from the things they enjoy. Personally, I don't think you should gain at all, because I see no reason you would enjoy anything about it. Yeah, you want to be fatter cuz you think it would be hot. My girlfriend fantasizes about how hot she would look at 1000 lbs. That would be hot. But she can live with herself just fine at a "mere" 200-300. If she gains anything at all, it's because she enjoys the process. You're not going to. Stick to stories.


----------



## JustMe (Aug 25, 2007)

Another Typical Online Flamer rears it's ugly head. Be more than happy to thrown down with your sorry behind. I'm used to it, since I deal with online gamers daily. I wonder if the moderators would care. Because I'm far from a state of denail with a fancy term, but you do show a great deal of arrogance.

Swearing, All inclusive terms, Online slang - Noob, Telling people what to do, Real Life slang - get real, Putting words in my mouth, Personal attacks (yay Ad Hominem). I wonder if I should even degrade myself to flaming a response to you back?

People don't need to see it anyways. That is more than enough for me not to. So, go ahead and post like that again, I'll take it to PMs. Thanks for providing an overly clear example why those with a lot less confidence and openess aren't inclined to post themselves.

PS: Thanks for showing you're a typical calous gamer by quickly throwing the term 'noob' instead of 'newb' or 'newbie' around, along with the rest of your attitude.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe said:


> PS: Thanks for showing you're a typical calous gamer by quickly throwing the term 'noob' instead of 'newb' or 'newbie' around, along with the rest of your attitude.



Err, I'm pretty sure Dan's not a gamer. "Noob" has spread to general online communities now, my dear. He wasn't flaming, either. He can be harsh in expressing his opinion, but I don't think I've ever seen him speak out like that if he has no point. Flaming would be along the lines of "LOL U SHOULD HAVE PROOFREAD UR AWFUL GRAMMAR IN UR POST 2 NOT JUST SPELLCHECKED LOL". He makes a valid point-- you are sort of skirting the issue here. Don't make it more complicated than it has to be. There are enough terms already. Not everyone will fit into a certain group 100%-- that's how it goes. I was actually kind of hoping your post would get lost in the tides of the board, because it was vaguely offensive, too long and ultimately showed your denial of your situation. Think that's cold? Well, that's how I feel, and this is a forum. Put yourself out there like that and you have to take what comes to you.


----------



## Midori (Aug 25, 2007)

_It's always interesting to me to see topics or posts that have a bit of -my kink is better than your kink- in them. Defining terms is great ... for YOURSELF. It's been my experience that universal terms in communities that are a bit alternative to the general societal view - FA for example, struggle pretty continually with terms that apply to everyone in nice black and white lines. 

Sometimes it's best to simply define the terms for YOURSELF and what you believe that you stand for ... rather than trying to stuff everyone else in a mold. It's great to ask others where they stand but it gets pretty sticky when you seem to be passing judgement in not so subtle ways on everyone else's -thing- in a rather self righteous way. Ok so you aren't into MANY things that others here ARE into. Cool ... no problem. I haven't seen anyone say that YOU can't define yourself any way you wish ... however it seems rather hypocritical of you to blast everyone else in a whole heaping steamy pile of revulsion while asking for mass acceptance for your own ideals and preferences. 

I could give a really pithy -why can't we all just get along- response but in truth ... much of your post was pretty alienating and judgemental of others. I for one understand that people aren't into all of -my- kinks or world views or philosophies or religious preferences or whatever here ... and that's ok. I don't however feel the need to define everyone else in terms that I sort of find inferior or disgusting while demanding that my own definitions be respected and honored. You don't want to be told that you are in denial and clearly you don't want to be lumped into a pile of writhing humanity with the rest of us degenerates and repulsive sickos ... but you want to be respected for your own definitions. Gaining respect for your personal catagorizing of sub-groups probably won't come by way of letting everyone else know how disgusting you find them. 

Perhaps it would be better to simply identify your own -self category- or explain your own self identifiers and participate on threads accordingly? I am not exactly sure what else you are hoping for? An abolishment of every other group? More people who self identify as you do? A board for those of like mind? More posts that you identify with? Then make the posts ... or encourage others that you find a kinship with. Frankly ... I haven't seen anyone posting in a way that negates your own views or puts them down but it seems like you are putting everyone else's views down simply because you haven't found enough like-minded folk. I may be wrong but this board IS for sexual issues ... for weight gain issues and for those who find gaining or feeding to be erotic. If you just love being fat and don't wish it sexualized or foodalized or whatever ... perhaps simply post topics that you like on the main board.

Sorry but it mostly seems like you are spoiling for a fight and citing your superior cyber credentials probably isn't going to be a stellar way to establish real effective communication here. But ... ~shrugs~ I could be wrong and maybe just a bit peevish because you seem so repulsed by so much of what the rest of us have a haven to discuss in some form or fashion here ... that we can't discuss many other places. Maybe you have preferences that don't always jive but if you withhold judgement and help create conversations that DO appeal to you ... you might be happier and more successful in getting your own needs met. You are welcome to say that you simply are fat and enjoy fat ... but why do other people bother you so much in their own expressions of their self identity?

&#9834;midori_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe, personally I thought you made valid points, which I think would be interesting to discuss. And you have every right to express them here. But by saying that reading about feeding and weight gain was disgusting to you, you left yourself open to strong reactions.

Dan, you've had your say, and camethisclose to crossing the line regarding attacks. I wish you could make your points without being so nasty.

JustMe and Dan - if you want to continue this discussion either take it to PMs or express your positions without flaming each other.

/Mod


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2007)

JustMe said:


> Another Typical Online Flamer rears it's ugly head. Be more than happy to thrown down with your sorry behind. I'm used to it, since I deal with online gamers daily. I wonder if the moderators would care. Because I'm far from a state of denail with a fancy term, but you do show a great deal of arrogance.
> 
> Swearing, All inclusive terms, Online slang - Noob, Telling people what to do, Real Life slang - get real, Putting words in my mouth, Personal attacks (yay Ad Hominem). I wonder if I should even degrade myself to flaming a response to you back?
> 
> ...



I have no need to PM, I said my shit. If you want to refute my actual points, knock yourself out. Careful though, darling. I ~swear~.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 25, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him speak out like that if he has no point



You haven't been here long enough. :bow:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 25, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> You haven't been here long enough. :bow:



But I HAVE! I was gonna say "rarely have I," but I wanted to be nice. :batting:


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't understand why labels like this are that important. Like, for examples, genres of movies or music, terms like "BBW" or "FA" or whatever serve the purpose of portraying information in a quick, concise manner. But that's it. Saying that I'm an FA is the same as saying that I like fat chicks. Before the term "FA" was in widespread use... people still liked fat women.

JustMe, I don't see why using the term should be a problem for anyone, but keep in mind that it doesn't serve to distance you from anyone anymore than just explaining your position would. It sounds like you're just trying to avoid associations with things you don't like or approve of. Your whole post has an air of "I want to be fat, but I'm not one of _you_ people." I'm sure it's not what you intended - you were probably just trying to emphasize your point and went too far.

I don't think anyone has a problem with you using a word you made up as long as your reasoning isn't to segregate feeders and feedees from yourself.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 25, 2007)

I personally find all the terms rather akward, but I doubt anyone'd listen to me if I offered to change 'em so call yourself and others what ya want s'long as we all can at least agree that we have an interest or two in common. I am curious about one thing, though. Since you don't like eating, do you have any special plans about how you'll get fat?


----------



## Zackariah (Aug 26, 2007)

Right. I realize I hardly ever post and thusly carry little 'weight' within the community, but I found this thread too interesting to pass up participating in. So...

I'd like to draw attention to what Korota said, earlier. It does rather sound to me like JustMe doesn't fit into the feedee mold. However, the term 'Fatee' does seem a bit redundant. From what I've read out there, the most common terms I see come up within the size acceptance and feeder/feedee communities (which, I should note, I do feel are fairly seperate even if they do frequently overlap) are: BBW, BHM, Feeder, Feedee, Gainer, Foodee, FA, and FFA. Considering this are labels, and not particularly designed with psychology in mind, many people have to use combinations of them to quickly relay their personal interests. In my opinion, and from my limited understanding of JustMe's personal preferences presented in this thread, it seems like 'BHM/Gainer' would be an adequate way to describe his interests. 

I do think that the seperation between Gainer and Feedee is relevant, if subtle. If a foodee enjoys eating, and a feedee enjoys eating and gaining weight, it seems logical to have a term for someone who only enjoys gaining weight. Regardless, the term is already in use, even if not as expansively as the feeder and feedee terms. 

I'd also like to address another aspect of this thread thus far. Several people have questioned whether JustMe's 'fatee' position could be legitimate on the basis that one must eat to gain weight. Taken literally, this is true - one must eat to gain weight. Obviously. But depending on a persons metabolism, activity levels and genetics, the amount of trouble someone needs to go through to gain weight is highly variable. 

Perhaps more importantly, however, I do not believe that one must even be able to practice a lifestyle practically to identify with the desire to do so. If someone desires to be fed and fattened, they are a feedee in my book. The term identifies their preferences. Whether the feedee is a practicing or non-practicing feedee is just more specific. 

So, in the end, I'm not sure that I agree the term 'Fatee' needs to be propagated, but I also don't think JustMe is necessarily a feedee, and I -certainly- do not think it is -ever- appropriate to forcefully label someone else in a community that is ultimately based on acceptance.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 26, 2007)

So.... you're a person who enojoys being fat, but not the process of getting fat or getting fatter? I don't know, seems kind of like a useless subdivision to me. And besides, what do yuo care about labels anyway? I mean, a label only carries as much weight (lol) as you allow it to. So you're not a feedee or foodee or whatever. Can't you just be JustMe?

And Dan, you definately made your point, but that bordered on being uncalled for dude.

-Ty


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bah, "fatee" is just a euphemism. It's just another way to whitewash and make innocuous something that scares people. To hell with it.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 26, 2007)

Now, I'm in here again - - -

It fascinates me that there got to be so strong reactions to JustMe's post. I have to admit that ALL these terms are rather new to me, so maybe I'm missing some important distinctions, but this is my reaction:

Words are words, and my question is: Don't we all perceive words differently? Connotations, denotations - - - Some of you, I'm sure, know EXACTLY what the term "feedee", for example, means to you, while others may be not so sure. There's nothing strange with that, as I see it, and the beauty of it is, we don't have to use words that we don't like. BUT, we'll have to accept the fact that some people like words that we don't like, and - on the contrary - we like words that some people don't like. That's fine with me - - -

Another question is: Is it always necessary to label oneself? I suppose labelling oneself has to do with identification, at least to some extent. (?) If there are no label which you think suits you available, you have two choices: (1) Use no label at all. (2) Make up a new label. Obviously, JustMe chose (2) in this case. Personally, I think (1) is worth some thinking. As Tychondarova put it: "Can't you just be JustMe?"

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## JustMe (Aug 26, 2007)

_&#9834;midori_

Thank you for posting. Your usual well-expressed and calm post as made me re-read what I originally posted in a different manner. Certainly I could of express what I disliked in a less negative manner by not using derogative descriptions. I hoped nothing was personally taken. I did not intend to demean anyone that does like what I do not. I may disagree or dislike the action, not the person.

I did want to express a term for myself. I was even questioning if I should at first. No one else, please, should feel I'm forcing any terms upon them. That is merely how I view things. If I used any of the existing terms in a manner that does, I apologize.

I was not spoiling for a fight till later reply, and should not have cited my credentials as you nicely put it. That was being abrasive.

Labels are an interesting thing to get mixed up in and fight over.
I'll drop all labels and just go with descriptions. :bow: 

*Sorry to anyone who felt I was attacking in my original post.*


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 26, 2007)

CuslonGodibb said:


> Now, I'm in here again - - -
> 
> It fascinates me that there got to be so strong reactions to JustMe's post. I have to admit that ALL these terms are rather new to me, so maybe I'm missing some important distinctions, but this is my reaction:
> 
> ...




There is nothing wrong with labels if the shoe fits. Like Rebecca said, splitting hairs is just dancing around the actuality. People tend to get stuck on the label itself and how it looks but do they pay attention to how it's used? Making new labels defeats the purpose of even having one, i.e. when you meet a woman in DimChat and she asks what you're into, you could always explain a creative new term you've made for yourself that slightly differs from an already existing, defined and recognized term that may or may not suck, but is existing, defined and recognized. Or you could say you're a feedee and then say what parts you like and which you don't.

I shouldn't have ripped a sucka's head off about it. Sorry JustMe. Calling me a flamer/gamer doesn't offend me, but I don't want to scare you away from the scene. Two cents: eating doesn't turn you on, fine, but you're not gonna randomly wake up 200 pounds heavier. If you're lucky enough to find a feeder, you're going to have to compromise to satisfy both parties, as he/she might be into watching you eat. Willingly experiment a bit.


----------



## Midori (Aug 26, 2007)

_Just Me ... You were far more gracious in your reply than I deserved, I fear ... however I thank you for -class- under pressure so to speak. It's easy for me just as much as anyone else to get defensive or frustrated when someone is trying to voice their own frustration. I don't at all think you should like EVERYTHING that gets -lumped- into a certain -scene- or is generally identified with a certain group ... it's frustrating though when it feels like the audience you (not you in specific) are addressing are a bunch of people that just sort of gross you out! ~laughs~

Your second post (the one to me) gave me a good deal more insight into your struggle and it's clear you are simply trying to find your place ... as are we all. I guess I resist hard and fast labels because I don't find myself fitting into many pre-styled boxes for lack of a better word. I AM into facets of what others call the BDSM lifestyle but I maintain there is no one text book example SO ... I always pretty much clarify my position and explain what certain terms mean for me. Yeah it gets pretty tiresome to read my repeats but I'd rather clarify than leave people assuming that there is a -catch- all phrase that neatly classifies the complexity of who I am. ~winks and grins~

You are obviously also a complex person who doesn't fit neatly into a box and frankly I think that's great. Of course I am a wordy person and I am sure if you are inclined to be less -wordy- then a simple compartment or phrase would be much more helpful to self identify ... however, I also think it sells a person short when one word is relied upon to make a representation of a person. You might be a -fatee- or whatever term you are comfortable with, however, I hope you will take the time to expound on it, and regularly, in discussions ... because the -rest- of the story fleshes you out so much more and gives a much truer picture of the really interesting person that you seem to be. 

I find your ideas intriguing in so far as self examination and search go. I don't think you are in denial ... I think you are in definition so to speak. In that respect I am as well. I don't fit into a strict -feedee- box with no explanations because my draw to being a feedee isn't for the goal of gaining weight. Still ... the role appeals to me - WITH THE RIGHT person and in the right context. Sooo a simple box just doesn't do ... I don't want to be a feedee for just anyone in just any circumstance. ~laughs~

At any rate ... thanks for sticking with us on this one and please ... don't be pushed away or so repulsed that you can't find some common ground with us. I for one am interested in hearing more of what you DO like and what DOES appeal to you ... even if a great deal of what appeals to me you find appalling. ~soft smile~

&#9834;midori_


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2007)

Whatever you call it, fat girls rock. 

Nuff said. 

Steve


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 27, 2007)

wi-steve said:


> Whatever you call it, fat girls rock.
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Steve



Nah, they _roll_. Think about it.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 27, 2007)

One thing I'd like to add - I don't think it's that weird for this guy to want to be fat even if he doesn't enjoy the process. I love to get paid - that doesn't mean I like working.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 27, 2007)

JustMe said:


> I do not overly enjoy eating. I do not want to pig out, use weight shakes, go to fast food, do anything unhealthy. Those people who mention it can get rather disgusting, for me, to read.



are you _disgusted_ by working though?


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, there are days that I get sick thinking about having to go back. 

Mainly Sunday nights.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 28, 2007)

troubadours said:


> are you _disgusted_ by working though?



Alright, yeah, I don't think I saw that before or something. But sometimes the end justifies the means, and I think that's what he meant. Unless he's relying on a proposed reverse lipo procedure. I'd put my money on the first one


----------



## JustMe (Aug 30, 2007)

There was some wording in the original I wanted to change, but since it was a delayed posted I missed when it got posted so I could fix it up. I did mean the former. I would diet to gain weight for the end result. If I could make the diet enjoyable, so much the better. Think of it as the reverse of the thin dieter, for my take on the experience. So yes, I can make myself do it and I try to enjoy it. I certainly enjoy the end results more than enough to push myself if and when needed.

Right now finaces are getting in the way. Life first, turning realistic-dreams into reality come after. *sigh* Yes, I'm a picky eater. There... I said it!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 30, 2007)

Now, that's true for me too, JustMe! If it was physically possible I believe I'd skip all eating, but - - - We all have to eat.

/ CuslonGodibb



JustMe said:


> [---] Yes, I'm a picky eater. There... I said it!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 30, 2007)

All well said but...pigging out on fast food is an American tradition! It's only "disgusting" if you find out how it's made, but I like to remainly blissfully ignorant and horde my french fries.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 30, 2007)

It is true words are only words though there are some people who are truly vile towards 'us' out there.
I have an ex gf who only sees me as a sexual deviant regardless of topic of conversation, when I told her of my then strictly feeder nature.
I was attacked on the old board by an 'outsider' who could not understand that I can be a decent church-going (sometimes) individual as she only saw her gf being abandoned by her feeder for getting too fat.
With so much vile negativity towards 'us' based on the actions of a few, I can empathise with Just though overall, its so good to enjoy what you like regardless of others opinions.
Though I feel there are enough labels for one to fit in, as I would be a Mutual Gainer as it may greatly reduce my dating pool but I would not have it any other way.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 31, 2007)

Proud fattee but would be a feedee for the right lady hehe:eat1: .I found out there are plenty of women that are attracted to a bhm like myself.Even the ssbbw I am attracted to now is a FFA.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 31, 2007)

BigJB1974 said:


> Proud fattee but would be a feedee for the right lady hehe:eat1: .I found out there are plenty of women that are attracted to a bhm like myself.Even the ssbbw I am attracted to now is a FFA.



thats a beautiful thing appreciate it.
I've come across ssbbw who appreciate my bhm status along with others who had preferred I hit the gym before its too late.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 31, 2007)

GordoNegro said:


> thats a beautiful thing appreciate it.
> I've come across ssbbw who appreciate my bhm status along with others who had preferred I hit the gym before its too late.




I've walked in those shoes too Gordo.I know what you mean.It is great to find a bbw/ssbbw who doesn't think two big people don't work together as some do.I was more than thrilled when the ssbbw I like said she'll take a man built like a keg over a sixpac anyday.I think it is great to find someone who accepts you for you inside and out without being criticized.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 1, 2007)

BigJB1974 said:


> I've walked in those shoes too Gordo.I know what you mean.It is great to find a bbw/ssbbw who doesn't think two big people don't work together as some do.I was more than thrilled when the ssbbw I like said she'll take a man built like a keg over a sixpac anyday.I think it is great to find someone who accepts you for you inside and out without being criticized.



Thats a beautiful thing. I mean everyone is entitled to their preferences though I've always enjoyed seeing ssbbw/ssbhm..bbw/bhm couples.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Sep 3, 2007)

GordoNegro said:


> Thats a beautiful thing. I mean everyone is entitled to their preferences though I've always enjoyed seeing ssbbw/ssbhm..bbw/bhm couples.





So do I especially when I'm the ssbhm/ssbbw couple.Hoping to be in that situation again real soon hehe.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 11, 2007)

I really like your new term JustMe. The whole feeder/feedee thing is not my style. Being a FA who delights in seeing my ladylove increase in her size I can clearly see that there is more latitude here to expand upon the concept of gaining. I have always wanted to meet a girl who enjoyed being fat and wanted to get fatter without all the feeder/feedee baggage. Fattening should be a slow process so the body can acclimate to the increasing size. Some form of mild exersize like walking or swimming should also accompany this to prevent immobility. One should not only be fat but enjoy thier new girth to its fullest. When approaching the upper realms of super size say between 500 to 700 lbs, your quality of life must come in to question. Rapid changes in size can inflict some serious health risks. The important thing here is that the choice to become fat and the process you obtain greatness of size is YOURS.

Dravenhawk


----------

